# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Istarska roda, nedjelja 5.3. u 10.00 (Mercator)

## BusyBee

Evo nas, s dosta zakasnjenja, otvaramo sezonu sastancenja.

U nedjelju, 5.3. u 10 sati, naci cemo se u Mercatoru na starom mjestu (kafic-igraonica).
Odlucile smo se ovaj put opet za isto mjesto i termin jer tako pase vecini aktivnih Roda.

Vrlo rado cemo primiti znatizeljne buduce Rode na malo druzenja.  :Smile: 
Dodjite!

----------


## litala

ajmo, skidanje s foruma i pravac - mercator  :D

----------


## apricot

šta TI čekaš?!

----------


## litala

ja sam bila blize od tebe   :Razz:  

i istina je, malo sam zakasnila, al to samo zato jer mm nije htio ostat sam doma   :Razz:

----------

